# New to Skiing



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey ya'll - I just started skiing again yesterday after a 12 year affair with snowboarding. I skied some 185 salomon guns and loved them. I was rippin everything (yes powder is awesome on ski's, I'm now a believer) and truly fell in love with skiing again. I've heard that the guns are really just pocket rockets. Any advice on any other skis that will have a similar feel to the guns. I've looked at the rossi FC scratchie and the volkl Karmas.

thanks
kent


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Dude, like, no way! I never thought I'd see the day that you would ski...but I guess that's what I was telling myself about skiing and look at me now, snowboarding is so gay - just kiding - if I had some new boots I'd probably go once or twice a season. Anyway, what's up? Where did you go, with who and why did you try skiing? Does this mean you're going to come up here and ski with me? We had another awesome day yesterday and today was blue bird. So are you alpining or did you have a tele set-up? 

Kent - we're so proud of you!

Oh yeah, I think the 1080 Guns are the same ski as Pocket Rockets, I've actually got 4 pairs in my office. Check out the 1080 Foil, maybe a little better all-around fatty than the Gun. Look at any ski that is at least 85 at the waist. Go fat!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

long time... Glad to hear that you dropped that fat ugly affair with the mono board. Check out the BC Scratch, not the FS Scratch. Big difference. The BC is similar to the rockets in feel. The Karmas will be stiffer and more expensive. Gimme a call before you buy any skiis - I may be able to get you some for cheap. You have a 5 mtn pass? I'm working sat, sun, mon if you want to check out some of the best tree skiing in co right now.
Drop me a line
303 594 9733
joe


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey, been away from the computer for a while. Lookin at going up on tuesday. Hey I think I might get the new the 185 guns with an AT set up. I skied em at copper on wednesday and they carved. Hurts my knee a little more than boarding. Can't really say which one I prefer, snowboarding still rules.

later days
KP.

PS Hey joe, I wan't a new salto.

303 264 9687.

PSS the front range will rule this year. All you southern boaters stay away!!!


----------

